# does anyone know any horse forums



## yus99 (Apr 25, 2008)

if anyone knows any horse forums please pm me...


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

go to google and type in horse forums your proberly gets loads up


----------



## yus99 (Apr 25, 2008)

thanks for the advice


----------



## jerome (May 19, 2008)

carol said:


> go to google and type in horse forums your proberly gets loads up


Yep, that's what I was gonna suggest. Make sure to select the most active ones nonetheless.

Jerome


----------



## yus99 (Apr 25, 2008)

thank you.


----------



## PonyyLoverr (Jun 13, 2008)

horsemart fourm?


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi click on my sig Link 

mazzi x


----------

